
Subscription Payments with Bitcoin, Arf - alierhat
https://www.arf.one/
======
alierhat
Over the past months we had the idea to build a subscription payment gateway
for everyone looking for more integration of BTC to their daily lives. So we
developed a technology over Bitcoin which allows merchants to get recurring
payments. And for users, there are no transaction fees for subscription
payments while private keys remain private. We think it has potential. What do
you think, guys?

